# Marshall Dry Goods



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

A friend went there with a group of quilters. Said they have terrific prices. Marshalldrygoods.com of Batesville, AR. Have any of you ever been there or ordered from them?


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought from them off EBAY... they do have good prices!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I've ordered from them once....was pleased with what I got. I usually order from Connecting Threads though.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

I went there in 2010 & bought a lot of fabric, backings & batting.
It is such a great place. Wonderful people there & the prices are great.
Anyone live close to them? I'm in southern Missouri & will be making a trip there soon.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd never heard of them. Thanks! Looks like they have great prices and a nice selection of fabrics too.


----------

